# Chestnut Bowl with wood from The_Architect_23



## jderyck (Apr 7, 2013)

I turned the chestnut so far. I turned it to about 1", microwaved it and let it sit for a few days. Some cracks appeared which I filled with CA glue because I didn't want to lose the wood. I could already see the nice figure. After this I finished it down to what you see below. I've been turning since about April of last year. I normally finish the inside of the bowl but I kind of liked the contrast on this one.

http://i.Rule #2/25O79Hh.jpg


----------



## DKMD (Apr 7, 2013)

That's pretty... I had no idea that chestnut had that kind of color.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 8, 2013)

*he_RE: Chestnut Bowl with wood from TArchitect_23*

Very Nice!
This IS The First Bowl Ive Seen Turned By Someone Else So Far.
Im Glad It Came Out So Good! I Stashed A Few More Of Those Away In The Hopes They'll Be Beauties.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2013)

Sweet bowl! Is that american chesnut?


----------



## phinds (Apr 8, 2013)

Nicely turned. Looks exactly like walnut, never would have guessed it was chestnut.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 8, 2013)

phinds said:


> Nicely turned. Looks exactly like walnut, never would have guessed it was chestnut.



I would have thought it was walnut as well. Really neat piece!


----------

